# St. Martin, French or Dutch side??



## dms1709 (Jun 4, 2007)

What side would you stay on and why?  We have never been there and would like some imput.  Thank you in advance.

Donna


----------



## somerville (Jun 4, 2007)

If you are staying in a timeshare, your options on the French side are limited.  Most resorts are on the Dutch side.


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 5, 2007)

We have stayed 3 times on the Dutch side -- my guess is if you don't speak French, you may have a slight disadvantage staying on the French side.


----------



## Aldo (Jun 5, 2007)

Jeez.  That REALLY depends on what you are looking for out of your vacation.

The Dutch side is a crowded zoo, and getting worse quickly.  It does, however, have the casinos, and, generally speaking, the physical accomodations inside the walls of your room are far superior to what you generally find on the French side.

The French side is much to be preferred if it is quiet and solitude you seek, but even then it can be dicey.  The entire Anse Nettaie neighborhood, west of Marigot, is far too overdeveloped.

Anse Marcel is still very nice.  And on the east end of Grand Case Strand, is the Grand Case Beach club.

Also, in the eastern end of Grand Case Village itself, near Rue Crab, there are a couple of cheap beat-up Inns right along the beach.

I can understand French, and even speak it well enough to make myself understood, so the language isn't an issue, but my guess is that MOST of the hotel and resort staff in St. Martin can handle English.

Suprisingly, lots of the tourists on the French side whom I chatted with weren't from France at all, but from Belgium or Quebec.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jun 5, 2007)

While it is fair to say that the Simpson Bay neighborhood is a "crowded zoo", that expression is extreme when disussing the Divi or Oyster Bay.


----------



## TravlGrl (Jun 5, 2007)

We were there in February, and I did not run into anyone (at restaurants, boutiques, the "mall", and even the little booths in Marigot) on the French side who could not speak English.


----------



## Kal (Jun 6, 2007)

If you're looking to stay at a timeshare, go to the Dutch side.  There are few if any options on the French side.

We stay on the island for 3 weeks every year, 2 weeks on the Dutch side and 1 week on the French side (Orient Village).  Each side is totally different.  Our landlord on the French side doesn't speak English but his wife speaks broken English.  Never a problem.

Traffic on the Dutch side is difficult, so you just have to know how to work it.  That too is never a problem as long as you plan ahead on travel routes and time of day.


----------



## Aldo (Jun 8, 2007)

johnmfaeth is correct.

Divi or Oyster Bay on the Dutch Side are still relatively uncrowded.  But the entire SouthWestern side of the island, from Cole Bay through Simpson Bay and Maho  and thence on up to the French border, is, IMO, best completely avoided if possible.


----------

